

144 of the Biggest Websites using Godaddy - ohashi
http://www.kevinohashi.com/24/12/2011/144-largest-companies-using-godaddy

======
ComputerGuru
Interesting that Scribd's on that list.

Something about not throwing stones when your house is made of glass comes to
mind.... (Only kidding, PG, only kidding ;)

~~~
simonbrown
It's by no means the only YC company using Godaddy.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3384984>

------
milkmiruku
Heh, could use that newer site history exploit hack to show users which sites
they have visited (by regularity?) via GoDaddy?

------
r00fus
xkcd? Come on, Randall...

------
vertr
Why is this necessary? Is this a call to boycott these companies? It is a call
to put pressure on them? Are these companies run by witches? Communists?

Why go after third parties, when we could be going after the congress people
who are supporting the bill, the companies offering funds, and trying to
persuade those currently in support of it?

Why continue this PR witch hunt, while Godaddy has already recanted, and the
only thing it will cause is further distraction from SOPA itself, and fueling
the angry single-minded Godaddy hate mob?

~~~
ohashi
Why the hate for Godaddy? It probably starts with them being on the wrong side
of so many issues which are connected to SOPA and abusing their power as an
infrastructure provider.

Examples:

<http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20070125/102430.shtml>

[http://slashdot.org/story/06/06/17/1319233/GoDaddy-Holds-
Dom...](http://slashdot.org/story/06/06/17/1319233/GoDaddy-Holds-Domains-
Hostage)

<http://www.slyck.com/story1053.html>

[http://domainnamewire.com/2007/02/27/godaddy-deletes-
domain-...](http://domainnamewire.com/2007/02/27/godaddy-deletes-domain-name-
for-inaccurate-email-address/)

As a registrar they are not supposed to be actively doing anything to their
customers. They should be responding to court orders. They take it upon
themselves to act as judge and jury quite frequently. Just because they've
recanted their position on SOPA doesn't mean the company has turned a corner
in the slightest. There is a clear pattern to their behavior and that is one
reason why so many people dislike the company.

There are a bunch of other reasons such as their marketing tactics, their
former ceo/primary stakeholder's behavior, and their UX to name a few I've
seen commonly cited.

